# Anyone know what this print is worth?



## iceman64 (Feb 21, 2018)

I have a "cottonwood canadas" ducks unlimited print # 61/200 I have found in my basement just wondering what it may be worth. I can't read the segnature, but I'll take a picture and you guys tell me. Thanks!


----------



## iceman64 (Feb 21, 2018)

I can not get the two main pictures to upload...


----------



## rip18 (Feb 24, 2018)

I can't help you with the value, but here is some info on the artist:  http://www.ftinet.com/raedeke/

If you go to his gallery there, this piece is labeled "Cottonwood Canadas" and has a limited run of 200 pieces:  http://www.ftinet.com/raedeke/CotC.htm


----------



## JackSprat (Mar 4, 2018)

Being as the artist will sell you one hisself, for $75.00 I'd say that is the FMV plus a little something extra for the frame - so $100 to a motivated buyer.

Which is about average for DU prints in the secondary market.


----------

